# تصميم شبكات كاميرات المراقبة الامنية Cctv وانظمة المداخل الامنية Accessss



## القادم من بعيد (17 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
باليت اذا احد من الزملاء المختصين يقوم بشرح طرق التصميم الخاصة بالكاميرات Cctv وال Access Control


----------



## عامر هاتف رشيد (18 فبراير 2008)

الرجاء توضيح موقع تحميل الكتاب


----------



## ايهابمحمد (2 مايو 2008)

الرجاء تحميل برنامج Videocad لتصميم Cctv


----------



## mohamed_mourad (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ولكن اين البرنامج


----------



## Bakrii (2 سبتمبر 2009)

هل هناك كتب خاصة بتصميم CCTV + Access control system


----------



## ادور (5 سبتمبر 2009)

هناك الكثير من الكتب متل ما قال الاخوة 
لكن مشكوررررررررررررررر كتير لك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## madeh (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## madeh (3 يناير 2010)

اين الفايل


----------



## عبدالمطلب عبيدات (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## stihah (5 يناير 2010)

سلام عليكم
يا جماعه حد يرفق اى شىء كتاب ملف برنامج اى شىء فى الموضوع
مشكورررررررررررين


----------



## TIME780 (6 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng_ans7mad (2 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههه


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahkingdom (8 فبراير 2010)

*أخي العزيز ... انا تحت أمرك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بداية اقدم لكم جميعا اعز وارقى التحيات مصحوبة باول مشاركة لي في منتداكم الكريم .... رأيت اخي العزيز القادم من بعيد يسال بدون اجابات شافيه ... 

أعرفكم بنفسي : 
المهندس/ أحمد 
أعمل مهندس تصميم كاميرات مراقبه وانظمة صوت وامن 

سال صديقي العزيز عن كتب لتصميم الكاميرات والتحكم في المداخل ... والصراحة انا اشاركه السؤال لأنني تعلمت التصميم على يد وكلاء التوزيع كتدريبات خاصة بالعاملين في شركات التيار الخفيف امثالي ... 

وانا مستعد للرد على اي سؤال تسؤله في هذا المجال 
​


----------



## جودالحزن (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed01212 (13 فبراير 2010)

مشاهدة المرفق how cctv sys are used.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق ue_wp10.pdf
اتمنا من اللة ان يفيد هذا.


----------



## محمود المصرى1 (17 فبراير 2010)

*نرجو المذيد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو من سيادتك وضع شرح كامل


----------



## رضا 123 (21 فبراير 2010)

انا محتاجه اي شي عن التيار الخفيف


----------



## رضا 123 (21 فبراير 2010)

كيف يمكن تصميم شبكات المراقبه cctv


----------



## gtaxman (21 فبراير 2010)

merci


----------



## eng-abdelhady (22 فبراير 2010)

جربو الكتاب ده كده
والله الموفق 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GVD42SES


----------



## eng-abdelhady (22 فبراير 2010)

الاخت اللى طلبت أى كتاب فى أنظمة التيار الخفيف ياريت تحددى بالظبط أى نوع من أنظمة التيار الخفيف


----------



## eng-abdelhady (22 فبراير 2010)

ياريت تربو الموقع ده ده موقع مفيد جدا بيساعدك ازاى تحدد نوع الكاميرا الكناسبة مش بس كده ده كمان بيديك أساسيات تصميم الانظمة
http://www.cctvconsult.com/


----------



## jamaleddin (24 فبراير 2010)

وين الفلم؟


----------



## النيل النوبى (25 فبراير 2010)

فين الذى قولتوا علية


----------



## سيد تلى (23 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ali1463 (24 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته*
No file​


----------



## ahmedyousseff (19 أبريل 2010)

no files attached


----------



## منير كمبيوتر (22 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم فين ربط التحميل


----------



## waseem electronic (22 أبريل 2010)

اين الشرح ؟؟ عندي سؤال حول كامرالت المراقبة نوع ptz


----------



## waseem electronic (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ياقسم الاكترونيات اود ان اشاهد ماكتب عن كامرات المراقبة لكن لم اشاهد شيئ لحد الان لكن شكرا على كل حال واتمنى من لة خبرة في هذا المجال ان استفيد منه وافيده ايظا على حسب معرفتي وخاصتا كامرات نوع ptz


----------



## ahmad05541 (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mohmdsalah (12 مايو 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## eng_hafi (15 مايو 2010)

thank


----------



## عماد المحمداوي (15 مايو 2010)

*شكرااا*

شكرااااااا جزيلا وعاشت ايدك ويارب تتقدم وللامام انشالله .... شكرا جزسلا


----------



## yusri (16 يونيو 2010)

واين الفايل


----------



## mueen67 (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا المهندس معين الهزيم ... أعمل في مجال هندسة الحاسب ولكن يوجد لي اهتمامات في مجال أنظمة المراقبة وأنظمة الإنذار على مختلف أنواعها ..
أرجو من السادة المهندسين الكرام في ملتقى المهندسين العرب والعاملين في مجال نظام كاميرات المراقبة ونظام مانع السرقة تزويدي بمعلومات فنية عن مواصفات فنية لها علاقة بهذه الأنظمة وطريقة العمل والتركيب .


----------



## المميز1 (22 يونيو 2010)

نرجو منكم التكرم بأظهار المحتوى لهذا الموضوع لأنه لم يظهر عندي وهو موضوع مهم 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## المميز1 (22 يونيو 2010)

نرجو اظهار الشرح أو تحميل اسطوانة 
وشكرا


----------



## yusri (23 يونيو 2010)

مهندس معين بالنسبة لكاميرات المراقبة هناك نوعين ip&cctv ممكن اساعدك


----------



## nayef59 (5 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## ادور (5 يوليو 2010)

هناك الكثير من ذالك 
في مواقع رسمية


----------



## abdulraheem92 (9 يوليو 2010)

مششششششككور


----------



## Mohamed Basiuny (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير
اين ملف pdf الخاص ب 
CCTV


----------



## م/عبده (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء توضيح موقع تحميل الكتاب


----------



## ياسين 77 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

:63::4::4: تحياتي لكم وننتظر المزيد:12:


----------



## aman (4 أكتوبر 2010)

إخواني .. 

بحاجة لبرنامج لبناء شبكات cctv 

أرجو من إخوننا أصحاب الخبرة والتخصص .. مساعدتي بذلك ..


----------



## aman (5 أكتوبر 2010)

؟؟؟


----------



## noscom (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز اود ان اقدم لك بعض الشيء 
اولا الكمرات 
الكمرات ليست بحاجه الى شبكة معينه ولكن جميع الكمرات نقوم بتوصيلها على الجهاز اما الكبيوتر او جهاز dvr اذا كان على الكبيوتر فنقوم بوضع كرت خاص بالكمرات اما 4 او 8 او 16 او 64 اي عدد الكمرات الموجوده ويوجد للكرت سوفتوير معين من الشركة المصنعه مثل كرت الشاشه ولكن يكون للكمرات اما اذا اردنا وضعها على الشبكه فيجب ان يكون هناك نت على الجهاز ونوضع على السفتوير IP بتاع الجهاز فمثلا نفتح من اي جهاز بالعالم عليه نت ونضع IP على النتصفح فيظهر لنا user name & pas نضعها حسب ما قمنا بوضعها على الجهاز الكبيوتر الاصلي ونشاهد الكمرات من اي منطقه بالعالم وشكرا


----------



## noscom (5 أكتوبر 2010)

access Door 
هناك عدة انواع من انظمة access door وكلها متشابه 
المطلوب في اي مشروع aceess ما يلي قفل المغناطيسي او قفل كهربائي reader ليقوم بقرائة اما البصمه واما الكرت واما الكود ولوحة الرئيسية controler وهو عباره عن عملية شبك NO &NC حسب نوع القفل اذا كان مغناطيسي فهو NC واما اذا كان كهربائي NO نقوم بشبك READER على لوحة التحكم الخاصه بالنظام ويكون READER عليه ما يلي ( +12,-12, D1,D0, TONE,RED, GREEN) 
d1 =data1
d0=data0
tone =جرس
red,green = للون عند الفتح والاغلاق 
نقوم بشبك الريدر على المتحكم مباشره ويكن على المتحكم R1 ,R2,R3........ اي READER نقوم بالشبك كما هو موجود d1 على d1 الى الخ ..... ونقوم بشبك المغناطيس على الكنترولر بواستط محول كهربائي 12 فولت 1 امبير عن طريق no او NC ويوجد سوفتوير نقوم ببرمجته كما شئنا اين لنا مسموح ان نفتح وفي اي وقت وكل هذه البيانات تكون مسجله على السفتوير ولكن كل وع access السفتوير له مختلف ولكن نفس الفكره ارجو ان اكون قد افدتكم وشكرا


----------



## EngAbdallah84 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا مش شايف أي شي ياجماعة ممكن تدلوني لو سمحتوا


----------



## EngAbdallah84 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## aman (9 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات رائعة .. أخي noscom أشكرك والله ..


----------



## سميلر فارس (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كثيرا لك يا صديقي العزيز


----------



## noscom (10 أكتوبر 2010)

لا شكر على واجب وانا اي شيء عن الكمرات وaccess انا سابذل ما بوسعلي لاعطائكم كل المعلومات والسرقة والحريق والاطفاء الاتمتيكي


----------



## مصطفى العنانى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت يا جماعة لو حد عنده كتب شرح ccnp بالعربى يرسلهالى على الايميل التالى[email protected]


----------



## ahmedfahim (11 يناير 2011)

مشكورين على الجهود المميزة


----------



## ehab abdel rahman (13 يناير 2011)

اين موقع التحميل


----------



## ahmedfahim (17 يناير 2011)

not file found


----------



## amgda (18 يناير 2011)

فين يا اخوانى البرنامج ولا الفايل اللى انتم بتتكلموا عنه؟


----------



## hitman 100 (21 يناير 2011)

*سلام عليكم
يا جماعه حد يرفق اى شىء كتاب ملف برنامج اى شىء فى الموضوع
مشكورررررررررررين*​


----------



## هيثم عراق (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 

اتقبل مروري


----------



## السيد حامد مسلم (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HARDTIMES2007 (2 مايو 2011)

ياريت لو حد عنده شرح لل access control system يرفقه ...جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wada (22 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر


----------



## abdelsalam014 (7 يونيو 2011)

شكرا...........................................


----------



## alla2222 (21 يونيو 2011)

هذا الرابط به برنامج Videocad لتصميم Cctv
http://www.soft55.com/soft/download.asp?item_id=5917


----------



## م ابوسامر (23 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## emad gafar (25 أغسطس 2011)

where is it


----------



## mohamostafa_eng (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*سؤال*

:83:فين الكتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## mahmoud awd (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ليش الاخوان ما يضعوا كتاب او شرح او عضو من الاعضاء يكتب موضوع كامل بالشرح يعني خيركم من تعلم القران وعلمه يا اخوان


----------



## أبوخالد34 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة:56::56:


----------



## عبد العزيز هائل (4 مارس 2013)

الف الف شكر


----------



## عبد العزيز هائل (4 مارس 2013)

الف الف شكر


----------



## gen.sa6363 (14 أبريل 2013)

شكر


----------



## mohamedpower (26 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## askndr (27 يوليو 2013)

http://egystaar.blogspot.com/2011/07/videocad-starter-70.html


----------



## jalalnet (27 يوليو 2013)

أرجوكم أريد مساعدة عاجلة
أريد دائرة إلكترونية لقطعتين اريد إصلاحها 
المرجوا اعطائي الإيميل أو أي وسيلة اتصال لكي أشرح له التصميم جيدا 
وشكرا جزيلا والله مليت من البحث .


----------



## edd (12 أغسطس 2013)

لقد كان بودي أن أحمل لكم مرجع عن ال access control لكن لم أعرف من أين أو أنه غير مسموح لي ذلك لأنني لست عضوا نشيطا.. على كل حال ابحث عن Network intelligent control


----------



## ribery (13 أغسطس 2013)

tnx


----------



## rfm_lord (9 مارس 2015)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/6qBbAzfk/videocad.html?locale=en


----------

